# Jigsaw Puzzles Wondering



## PreciousDove (Sep 11, 2022)

If you put a jigsaw puzzle together what is the largest one that you have done?
What was it a picture of? Did you do it alone?
Are there any pictures that you would like to do?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm afraid I always have a sad story about stuff.. and this is no different.

When I was a teen, I got 1000 piece Jigsaw puzzle.. It was Vase with flowers, so it was really difficult to do because there was so many similar colours. There was nowhere in our house where I could do a jigsaw, so I did it on an unused suitcase.. and slid it under the sofa each time I'd completed some.. I'd come home from work and do a little bit, every night.. 

It had taken me almost 2 weeks to get near the end, and  I only had a little bit to go to complete it.. and I came home to find that my abusive father, had taken the jigsaw and broken it all up... just because he wanted to...  I was just so upset, but he was daring me to say something, and I wouldn;t give him the satisfaction

I never again attempted anything else in that house ... but for many years after I got my own home I would regularly complete 500 or 1000 piece jigsaws. Any bigger than that and I would lose patience and not complete it..


----------



## officerripley (Sep 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm afraid I always have a sad story about stuff.. and this is no different.
> 
> When I was a teen, I got 1000 piece Jigsaw puzzle.. It was Vase with flowers, so it was really difficult to do because there was so many similar colours. There was nowhere in our house where I could do a jigsaw, so I did it on an unused suitcase.. and slid it under the sofa each time I'd completed some.. I'd come home from work and do a little bit, every night..
> 
> ...


So sorry you went through stuff like this, Holly. Your father sounds like my Huzz's father: one time he arrived home & tore apart the Christmas tree that Huzz's mom had worked so hard to decorate just because he wanted to. And he wasn't like that because he'd been abused himself or anything; in fact, he was spoiled rotten growing up. Sometimes I really wonder about the human race...


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2022)

To get back to the original topic, my daughters and I love doing jigsaw puzzles. We trade them with each other when we finish them, sending them in the mail as we live far apart from each other. We mostly use the White Mountain Puzzles, always 1000 pieces, and like the ones with interesting subjects. I recently did one about all the special "days," such as National Pizza Day. That one was fun. And I like the ones about decades, such as The Sixties, showing movie stars and rock idols of the era, plus some political figures.

I think the puzzles are a fun way to relax. The only problem I have with them is that they take up my whole dining room table.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Sunny said:


> To get back to the original topic, my daughters and I love doing jigsaw puzzles. We trade them with each other when we finish them, sending them in the mail as we live far apart from each other. We mostly use the White Mountain Puzzles, always 1000 pieces, and like the ones with interesting subjects. I recently did one about all the special "days," such as National Pizza Day. That one was fun. And I like the ones about decades, such as The Sixties, showing movie stars and rock idols of the era, plus some political figures.
> 
> I think the puzzles are a fun way to relax. The only problem I have with them is that they take up my whole dining room table.


The jigsaws I always bought until relatively recently were made by Ravenscroft


----------

